
Generating images from their descriptions - cocoflunchy
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~emansim/cap2im.html
======
nl
I think this is paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.02793](http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.02793)

------
sawwit
Very interesting. I'm wondering whether statistics-based photo synthesis is
actually viable. The main problem is that many kinds of scenes appear to
require a precise geometrical understanding, e.g. sharp shadows that get cast
on detailed surfaces by a desk lamp, or that a mirror would precisely reflect
another object in the scene from a different angle.

On the other hand, we don't require absolute precision, it just needs to be
plausible enough to fool our eyes. If a shadow just looks roughly like the
object that it casts, that should be enough. It seems to me that this still
would require at least a rudimentary geometrical understanding/abstraction
which will possibly require in comparison to this technique extremely
sophisticated neural networks that can perform things like mental rotation,
path integration, object recognition and have an understanding of object
permanence.

------
hellofunk
For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to actually view the images on
this page. They are all extraordinarily small thumbnails with no way to click
or enlarge them?

~~~
Houshalter
Those are the full resolutions, presumably. Most of the demonstrations I've
seen of NN generated images are really low resolution. I think it makes them
much cheaper computationally, and the tiny images don't look as bad.

~~~
hellofunk
That makes sense, with so many images, it would indeed take a long time to
build otherwise. I just wish my eyes could make sense of them!

------
lunasdejavu
red

hot chilli

------
0x54MUR41
Five days ago, I submitted an opposite project with this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10518232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10518232).

Generating little stories about image.

The project is available here[1]. Author who develops this project is from
University of Toronto too[2].

I thought it was same author when I read this.

[1]: [https://github.com/ryankiros/neural-
storyteller](https://github.com/ryankiros/neural-storyteller)

[2]: [http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~rkiros/](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~rkiros/)

